# Giant Garage Spider!



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf6_qDoCUu0&feature=fvhl]YouTube - Giant Mother Garage Spider[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

WHAT 'R YA DOING POSTING THIS HORROR?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I had no idea you lived so close to Chernobyl! Sweet Jesus its a Mutant!


----------



## Luissa

It is pay back for the one picture Echo and Kitten like to post here.


----------



## Luissa

CrusaderFrank said:


> I had no idea you lived so close to Chernobyl! Sweet Jesus its a Mutant!



You know what is sad, I only live a few hours and down wind from one the most polluted sites in the country.
But I don't think the video is from around here, well at least I hope not.


----------



## Zoom-boing

SHIT, I actually watched the damn video.  Has this guy NEVER heard of RAID???????


----------



## dilloduck

Cmon girls----it's just a frickin spider--smack it with a shoe


----------



## Mr Natural

For cryin out loud, you pussy.

It's a spider. And apart from the mess they make, completely harmless as long as you don't fuck with them.

Leave it alone and it will be more than happy to leave you alone.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Whack that thing with a rolled up newspaper like Garfield does...


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> SHIT, I actually watched the damn video.  Has this guy NEVER heard of RAID???????



you think Raid will kill that?
That is what gasoline, a match, and home owners insurance is for.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT, I actually watched the damn video.  Has this guy NEVER heard of RAID???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think Raid will kill that?
> That is what gasoline, a match, and home owners insurance is for.
Click to expand...


  I stand corrected.  (God, I _hate_ spiders)


----------



## dilloduck

Zoom-boing said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT, I actually watched the damn video.  Has this guy NEVER heard of RAID???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think Raid will kill that?
> That is what gasoline, a match, and home owners insurance is for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.  (God, I _hate_ spiders)
Click to expand...


If it crawls up you leg does it become a crotch spider ? 

I ask purely in the interest of science


----------



## Luissa

I could say so much......


----------



## Sarah G

I'm not sure how they can sleep with that thing in their garage.  I would spray it with Raid.


----------



## Zoom-boing

dilloduck said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think Raid will kill that?
> That is what gasoline, a match, and home owners insurance is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.  (God, I _hate_ spiders)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it crawls up you leg does it become a crotch spider ?
> 
> I ask purely in the interest of science
Click to expand...


Stop it, stop it, stop it!  I'm armed and dangerous.  I got me my Raid and I got me my fuel and matches.  Nobody puts spiders in the corner.


----------



## asaratis

Spiders are okay by me.

I have one that barks ever' noun then.


----------



## Ringel05

Banana spider.  The person with the hand up is nuts!  Damn things are poisonous.


----------



## xsited1

This giant spider made it on the evening news:

Giant Spider


----------



## Dis

Oh, _*HELL NO!*_


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## AllieBaba

I've watched this guy before...there's another one where he like posts a watch on the garage after seeing a huge spider, then transports it to some remote destination, and after letting it loose spots ANOTHER immense spider in the place where he releases it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Giant Mother Garage Spider



You know, I just want to slap that dude. This is where you GET THE RAID AND SPRAY THAT THING UNTIL IT IS STUCK PERMANENTLY TO THE GARAGE DOOR. Who the hell is RELIEVED when a spider's eggs hatch?


----------



## Luissa

Mad Scientist said:


>



that is just wrong!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

The guy in the video is one big baby. It is not a poisonous spider.


----------



## Luissa

so?


----------



## AllieBaba

All spiders are poisonous.


----------



## Luissa

I have to close my eyes as I push the page down on this thread and it is my own fault.


----------



## Old Rocks

Spiders are just another of natures creatures. Hard to understand why so many have such phobias about them.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## strollingbones

what a bunch of pussies...leave the damn spider alone..what is wrong with you people?  dont wack it..dont torch it...just leave it be.


----------



## strollingbones

AllieBaba said:


> All spiders are poisonous.



normally outdoor spiders are not...only ones are the indoor ones...brown recluse and the black widow...neither of which are fatal to a healthy adult.  

The most poisonous spiders in North America

sorry to interrupt the scream fest with facts...sorry


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All spiders are poisonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally outdoor spiders are not...only ones are the indoor ones...brown recluse and the black widow...neither of which are fatal to a healthy adult.
> 
> The most poisonous spiders in North America
> 
> sorry to interrupt the scream fest with facts...sorry
Click to expand...


Define "healthy adult", because I got bit by a brown recluse, and was completely out of commission for a solid week, and still sick for like a month.  By out of commission, I mean incoherent.  Could barely lift my head, couldn't speak, couldn't think, couldn't move off the damned couch, couldn't even keep my eyes opened, was white as a ghost, with a black leg, and that's only what *I* remember.  Others told me they thought I was actually dyng..

If that's what it did to me, I'd hate to see what it did to someone with a cold who was "
less than healthy".


----------



## strollingbones

and look you lived!

i didnt say it was not a nasty ass bit...the brown ...the rotting skin etc...i wouldnt wish it on anyone...but hey there you are!

so again...i am right!!!!  say with with me...


----------



## strollingbones

so bitter against the spider there dis....i have never been bitten..my son has...he hates spiders..his was just a big ole wolf spider


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> so bitter against the spider there dis....i have never been bitten..my son has...he hates spiders..his was just a big ole wolf spider



Bitter?  You want bitter?  Every spider I run across gets fucking clubbed to death except or daddy long legs, and those black and yellow urry garden spiders cuz I know they're harmless... I ain't going through THAT again,


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All spiders are poisonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally outdoor spiders are not...only ones are the indoor ones...brown recluse and the black widow...neither of which are fatal to a healthy adult.
> 
> The most poisonous spiders in North America
> 
> sorry to interrupt the scream fest with facts...sorry
Click to expand...


Strolling, they all have venom. There are spiders that are MORE venomous, but they all are poisonous. That's how they make a living. It's just a matter of whether or not their fangs are big enough to pierce skin, and what sort of toxin they have.


----------



## AllieBaba

Brown recluses are very, very nasty and can result in life-long medical issues.

Likewise black widows. Most people live through it, but depending on the amount of toxin, they often suffer life-long neurological damage.


----------



## tigerbob

dilloduck said:


> Cmon girls----it's just a frickin spider--smack it with a shoe



Agree.  Normally I'll try and move them outside but that one....dog meat basically.


----------



## Ringel05

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so bitter against the spider there dis....i have never been bitten..my son has...he hates spiders..his was just a big ole wolf spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter?  You want bitter?  Every spider I run across gets fucking clubbed to death except or daddy long legs, and those black and yellow urry garden spiders cuz I know they're harmless... I ain't going through THAT again,
Click to expand...


Daddy Long Legs are harmless, to us.  They can't even pierce our first layer of skin, thankfully.  They are however the most poisonous spiders on the plant.


----------



## Care4all

Wood Spiders

They travel in pairs...so if you ever see one, know that the other is just around the corner!!!!

I have had 2 of them inside a condo that i lived in Miami....

I was so traumatized...i don't even remember how i finally got rid of them?  I think I called maintenance and they did it for me...?


----------



## Care4all

Big Wood Spider DSC_2232_c_e on Flickr - Photo Sharing!  do you think that is the garage spider?


----------



## Valerie

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All spiders are poisonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally outdoor spiders are not...only ones are the indoor ones...brown recluse and the black widow...neither of which are fatal to a healthy adult.
> 
> The most poisonous spiders in North America
> 
> sorry to interrupt the scream fest with facts...sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "healthy adult", because I got bit by a brown recluse, and was completely out of commission for a solid week, and still sick for like a month.  By out of commission, I mean incoherent.  Could barely lift my head, couldn't speak, couldn't think, couldn't move off the damned couch, couldn't even keep my eyes opened, was white as a ghost, with a black leg, and that's only what *I* remember.  Others told me they thought I was actually dyng..
> 
> If that's what it did to me, I'd hate to see what it did to someone with a cold who was "
> less than healthy".
Click to expand...



That sounds awful!  

I got bit by a spider once on my forehead near my eyebrow.  I was out getting wood to start a fire and it was dark so I didn't even see it or realize I had been bitten.  I woke up in the morning with a huge headache and a half swollen face.  By the time I got to the doctor the skin at the site of the bite was already necrotic.   Just a tiny little scar now.  The doctor put me on Keflex, an antibiotic, and Prednisone, a steroid, right away.  I felt sick for a few days, but the medicine helped me recover very quickly.


----------



## geauxtohell

That was cool!

The irony:  if you kill the spider with raid, you will end up spending money on more cans of raid to kill the other bugs that the spider would have killed.

Wolf spiders in your house are a good sign, as they kill recluses (if you live in an area where there are recluses).


----------



## geauxtohell

Valerie said:


> That sounds awful!
> 
> I got bit by a spider once on my forehead near my eyebrow.  I was out getting wood to start a fire and it was dark so I didn't even see it or realize I had been bitten.  I woke up in the morning with a huge headache and a half swollen face.  By the time I got to the doctor the skin at the site of the bite was already necrotic.   Just a tiny little scar now.  The doctor put me on Keflex, an antibiotic, and Prednisone, a steroid, right away.  I felt sick for a few days, but the medicine helped me recover very quickly.



You know, the other day we were talking about the number of bacterial infections that are misdiagnosed as spider bites.  Specifically Brown Recluse bites.  People are diagnosed with Brown Recluse bites in areas where they aren't even endemic too.  On top of that, there is no real test to run to see if a person has been bitten by a spider.   

You may have been bitten by a spider, but, I'd put my money on a staph or strept infection.  The fact that it was responsive to a ceftriaxone would support that.  Antibiotics don't work against spider venom.  The steroid is probably what made you sick.  

Just a thought.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bullshit you will. When I kill the spiders in my house, I have zero bugs. 

BTW, a big spider population will attract house centipedes, and one of the best ways to eliminate a house centipede problem is to eliminate the spiders.


----------



## Valerie

geauxtohell said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awful!
> 
> I got bit by a spider once on my forehead near my eyebrow.  I was out getting wood to start a fire and it was dark so I didn't even see it or realize I had been bitten.  I woke up in the morning with a huge headache and a half swollen face.  By the time I got to the doctor the skin at the site of the bite was already necrotic.   Just a tiny little scar now.  The doctor put me on Keflex, an antibiotic, and Prednisone, a steroid, right away.  I felt sick for a few days, but the medicine helped me recover very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the other day we were talking about the number of bacterial infections that are misdiagnosed as spider bites.  Specifically Brown Recluse bites.  People are diagnosed with Brown Recluse bites in areas where they aren't even endemic too.  On top of that, there is no real test to run to see if a person has been bitten by a spider.
> 
> You may have been bitten by a spider, but, I'd put my money on a staph or strept infection.  The fact that it was responsive to a ceftriaxone would support that.  Antibiotics don't work against spider venom.  The steroid is probably what made you sick.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...




No, it was the magic Prednisone that did the trick.  It happened pretty quickly and my PCP said it looked like a spider bite and called an infectious disease specialist on the spot who determined I should be put on Keflex as well just in case it wasn't a spider bite.  Like Dis, I am an otherwise perfectly healthy person.  If I hadn't gone to the doctor right away and started the Prednisone I would have suffered more, like she apparently did.


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> Cmon girls----it's just a frickin spider--smack it with a shoe


 
 What a horrible spider
A shoe? I would have taken a baseball bat to both of them and then called the orkin man!

That guy was stupid for allowing the eggs to hatch.

Spiders do not survive in my sight


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc]YouTube - Spiders On Drugs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

geauxtohell said:


> That was cool!
> 
> The irony: if you kill the spider with raid, you will end up spending money on more cans of raid to kill the other bugs that the spider would have killed.
> 
> Wolf spiders in your house are a good sign, as they kill recluses (if you live in an area where there are recluses).


 
So that was a wolf spider?

What kind of spider is it, that is almost transparent, very small but with pretty long little ugly ass legs? ick

By the way, I kill spiders with my power washer, well at least I wash them away, and I do not have any bugs


----------



## PixieStix

The guy that made that video is stupid, I hate him  He needs to be a man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_EU8DibPnU]YouTube - Giant Porch Spiders[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> Bullshit you will. When I kill the spiders in my house, I have zero bugs.
> 
> BTW, a big spider population will attract house centipedes, and one of the best ways to eliminate a house centipede problem is to eliminate the spiders.



I guess we'll have to chalk it up to our anecdotes.

Having lived in a house with a serious recluse infestation, we welcomed Wolf Spiders as our friends.


----------



## geauxtohell

PixieStix said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was cool!
> 
> The irony: if you kill the spider with raid, you will end up spending money on more cans of raid to kill the other bugs that the spider would have killed.
> 
> Wolf spiders in your house are a good sign, as they kill recluses (if you live in an area where there are recluses).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that was a wolf spider?
> 
> What kind of spider is it, that is almost transparent, very small but with pretty long little ugly ass legs? ick
> 
> By the way, I kill spiders with my power washer, well at least I wash them away, and I do not have any bugs
Click to expand...


It looked like a wolf spider to me, and they are pretty ubiquitous.

Though I am not an expert.


----------



## geauxtohell

Valerie said:


> No, it was the magic Prednisone that did the trick.



The steroid just suppresses your own immune system and the inflammatory response.  But the trade off is that steroids tend to cause "flu like symptoms".  



> It happened pretty quickly and my PCP said it looked like a spider bite and called an infectious disease specialist on the spot who determined I should be put on Keflex as well just in case it wasn't a spider bite.  Like Dis, I am an otherwise perfectly healthy person.  If I hadn't gone to the doctor right away and started the Prednisone I would have suffered more, like she apparently did.



Just making the point that it is virtually, if not completely, impossible to diagnose a spider bite and that there is little you can do to treat a recluse bite, except debride the wound and try and keep it as clean as possible.  

If the ceftriaxone worked wonders, it was probably bacterial.  It might have been a bacterial infection in response to the spider bite.

Or you could have been bitten by a non-venomous spider and had a weird allergic response to it.  

Just tossing out some ideas.  The important thing is that you are well.


----------



## Luissa

geauxtohell said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awful!
> 
> I got bit by a spider once on my forehead near my eyebrow.  I was out getting wood to start a fire and it was dark so I didn't even see it or realize I had been bitten.  I woke up in the morning with a huge headache and a half swollen face.  By the time I got to the doctor the skin at the site of the bite was already necrotic.   Just a tiny little scar now.  The doctor put me on Keflex, an antibiotic, and Prednisone, a steroid, right away.  I felt sick for a few days, but the medicine helped me recover very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the other day we were talking about the number of bacterial infections that are misdiagnosed as spider bites.  Specifically Brown Recluse bites.  People are diagnosed with Brown Recluse bites in areas where they aren't even endemic too.  On top of that, there is no real test to run to see if a person has been bitten by a spider.
> 
> You may have been bitten by a spider, but, I'd put my money on a staph or strept infection.  The fact that it was responsive to a ceftriaxone would support that.  Antibiotics don't work against spider venom.  The steroid is probably what made you sick.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...

I thought I had a spider bite and so did the ER doctor the first visit but by the day after I went to the ER my whole upper leg was red and I had an area that was hard as a rock. I ended up having MRSA on the inside of my leg. Try walking around when the inside of your thigh is throbbing. I had to walk like I shit my pants and they also were worried about my leg I think for a day because it took over so fast. I ended up having to go to the ER five times spending one night there also. I also didn't have insurance, my bill would have been $5,000 if I didn't find out I was pregnant a week later and I was able to go on state medical. And since they established I was pregnant when I had MRSA the state covered my medical costs. I wonder if an HMO would have done that?


----------



## geauxtohell

Luissa said:


> I thought I had a spider bite and so did the ER doctor the first visit but by the day after I went to the ER my whole upper leg was red and I had an area that was hard as a rock. I ended up having MRSA on the inside of my leg. Try walking around when the inside of your thigh is throbbing. I had to walk like I shit my pants and they also were worried about my leg I think for a day because it took over so fast. I ended up having to go to the ER five times spending one night there also. I also didn't have insurance, my bill would have been $5,000 if I didn't find out I was pregnant a week later and I was able to go on state medical. And since they established I was pregnant when I had MRSA the state covered my medical costs. I wonder if an HMO would have done that?



Bingo.

Can't answer the last part of your question.


----------



## Luissa

geauxtohell said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a spider bite and so did the ER doctor the first visit but by the day after I went to the ER my whole upper leg was red and I had an area that was hard as a rock. I ended up having MRSA on the inside of my leg. Try walking around when the inside of your thigh is throbbing. I had to walk like I shit my pants and they also were worried about my leg I think for a day because it took over so fast. I ended up having to go to the ER five times spending one night there also. I also didn't have insurance, my bill would have been $5,000 if I didn't find out I was pregnant a week later and I was able to go on state medical. And since they established I was pregnant when I had MRSA the state covered my medical costs. I wonder if an HMO would have done that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> Can't answer the last part of your question.
Click to expand...

I guess we have recluse's here but you never see them and I don't think they have any reported bites.
The funny thing is I am deathly afaired of spiders but I don't think I have had a bite, I never get bug bites either or mosquito bites. My doctor thinks it is either my blood type or hormones can't remember.


----------



## geauxtohell

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a spider bite and so did the ER doctor the first visit but by the day after I went to the ER my whole upper leg was red and I had an area that was hard as a rock. I ended up having MRSA on the inside of my leg. Try walking around when the inside of your thigh is throbbing. I had to walk like I shit my pants and they also were worried about my leg I think for a day because it took over so fast. I ended up having to go to the ER five times spending one night there also. I also didn't have insurance, my bill would have been $5,000 if I didn't find out I was pregnant a week later and I was able to go on state medical. And since they established I was pregnant when I had MRSA the state covered my medical costs. I wonder if an HMO would have done that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> Can't answer the last part of your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we have recluse's here but you never see them and I don't think they have any reported bites.
> The funny thing is I am deathly afaired of spiders but I don't think I have had a bite, I never get bug bites either or mosquito bites. My doctor thinks it is either my blood type or hormones can't remember.
Click to expand...


They actually aren't widely distributed across the country.  The diagnosis of Brown Recluse Bites in the pacific northwest or northeast calls the original issue into question.  That is not to say that it's impossible (the spider could have traveled in luggage), but it's highly unlikely.   

http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/map.gif

It's actually hard to get bitten by a Brown Recluse.  You have to apply downward pressure on them.  People that get bitten generally do so because the spider is in their close or they mash it on their skin.  So if you have any spider on you, flick it off.  They also tend to be nocturnal, which reduces your odds.   

We moved into a house and foolishly moved a bunch of boxes from the woodshed into the basement of our new house and were immediately infested.  It took several years of bug bombing the house to get rid of them.  Even with that, no one in my family ever got bitten.  I always made my bed and shook out my clothes and shoes.

Little common sense things like that.

If you are bitten, by everything I've read, you will have no doubt about it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, well, let me tell you something about brown recluses. They aren't supposed to be in Oregon at all..but they are and they have been since my 75-year-old mom was a daughter. They called them fiddlebacks. I've seen them intermittently all through my life in Oregon, in a variety of different places. Including my mom's barn, hundreds of them, living down in the dirt along the foundations of the barn. I found them when I cleaned out her barn.

They are slick looking, kinda pale brown. Sometimes they have a fiddle on their backs, sometimes not.

Black widows are also found all over the place. They like dry, dark places.


----------



## AllieBaba

Anytime you see double egg sacks you've got a black widow problem. The females always lay two egg sacks.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, well, let me tell you something about brown recluses. They aren't supposed to be in Oregon at all..but they are and they have been since my 75-year-old mom was a daughter. They called them fiddlebacks. I've seen them intermittently all through my life in Oregon, in a variety of different places. Including my mom's barn, hundreds of them, living down in the dirt along the foundations of the barn. I found them when I cleaned out her barn.
> 
> They are slick looking, kinda pale brown. Sometimes they have a fiddle on their backs, sometimes not.
> 
> Black widows are also found all over the place. They like dry, dark places.



I don't mean to dispute your anecdote, but I guess I will.  The simple fact is that the experts disagree with you.

It's an easy spider to misidentify, since it's pretty plain looking (unlike the widow).


----------



## AllieBaba

Experts are wrong all the time.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> Experts are wrong all the time.



It would stand to reason that if you've seen hundreds of recluses in your lifetime, that an expert from the University of Oregon or Oregon State could also find a hundred of them and establish that they were endemic to Oregon.



> The brown recluse spider, Loxosceles reclusa, is often implicated as a cause of necrotic skin lesions.[1-3] Diagnoses are most commonly made by clinical appearance and infrequently is a spider seen, captured or identified at the time of the bite.[1, 2, 4-6] The brown recluse lives in a circumscribed area of the U.S. (the south central Midwest) with a few less common recluse species living in the more sparsely-populated southwest U.S.[7] In these areas, where spider populations may be dense, recluse spiders may be a cause of significant morbidity. However, outside the natural range of these recluse species, the conviction that they are the etiological agents behind necrotic lesions of unknown origin is widespread, and most often erroneous. In some states such as California, unsubstantiated reports concerning recluse spider bites have taken on the status of "urban legend" leading to overdiagnosis and, therefore, inappropriate treatment.


Identifying and Misidentifying the Brown Recluse Spider

WikiAnswers - Is the brown recluse spider found in Oregon

Like I said, I am not doubting the occasional brown recluse traveler in containers, etc, but they are not native to Oregon.


----------



## AllieBaba

"A few years ago it was common belief that there were no brown recluse spider populations in neither California or Florida. Unfortunately this is changing. 

There's a lot of discussion going on about the distribution of the spider. Some will say that it's confined to a few states in the southern parts of the midwest while other says it can be found in all the following states: Texas, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Missouri, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia, Missisippi, Louisiana, Kentucky, Ohio, Arkansas, West Virginia, Indiana, Illinois and West Virginia. When I write this some might say that it is probably not true and the specimens found in places like Ohio and West Virginia are not endemic to these areas, not a part of a thriving population - and must have been transported there somehow."

In other words, they don't know where they might find them next.

"Recent evidence suggest that the brown recluse spider is expanding across the US "
Brown Recluse Spider - bites, pictures, videos, venom and treatment

And regarding my find of hundreds of them in the barn:

"In nature they are found under rocks and in crevices and are considered "synanthropic" meaning their populations benefit when associated with humans. When a habitat is conducive to recluses, dense populations are found. Part of the reason is that recluses are highly tolerant of conspecifics; they are one of the few spiders that can be reared communally in a jar, given that there is sufficient prey availability."
Identifying and Misidentifying the Brown Recluse Spider

They don't look like any other spider, btw.


----------



## AllieBaba

I really doubt if a U of O twit has been in some of the places I've been. I've never seen one digging around the foundations of barns, for example.

A brown recluse was positively identified in Central Point in 2000, but I can't get to the article, I keep losing my internet.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> "A few years ago it was common belief that there were no brown recluse spider populations in neither California or Florida. Unfortunately this is changing.
> 
> There's a lot of discussion going on about the distribution of the spider. Some will say that it's confined to a few states in the southern parts of the midwest while other says it can be found in all the following states: Texas, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Missouri, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia, Missisippi, Louisiana, Kentucky, Ohio, Arkansas, West Virginia, Indiana, Illinois and West Virginia. When I write this some might say that it is probably not true and the specimens found in places like Ohio and West Virginia are not endemic to these areas, not a part of a thriving population - and must have been transported there somehow."
> 
> In other words, they don't know where they might find them next.
> 
> "Recent evidence suggest that the brown recluse spider is expanding across the US "
> Brown Recluse Spider - bites, pictures, videos, venom and treatment
> 
> And regarding my find of hundreds of them in the barn:
> 
> "In nature they are found under rocks and in crevices and are considered "synanthropic" meaning their populations benefit when associated with humans. When a habitat is conducive to recluses, dense populations are found. Part of the reason is that recluses are highly tolerant of conspecifics; they are one of the few spiders that can be reared communally in a jar, given that there is sufficient prey availability."
> Identifying and Misidentifying the Brown Recluse Spider
> 
> They don't look like any other spider, btw.



They look a lot like hobo spiders or any other bland brownish spiders.  Like I said, I lived in a house that was infested.  Not surprising, we did something stupid and live in the midwest.  The spiders I saw were easily ID'd by the fiddle and unique eye pattern, which is a positive I.D.

I am not debating that the spider is expanding into Florida.  However, if that is true, it definitely conflicts with your account that they have been in Oregon for at least 75 years.  The article you linked, at best, says the matter is up for debate and certainly doesn't suggest they have made it as far as Oregon.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> I really doubt if a U of O twit has been in some of the places I've been. I've never seen one digging around the foundations of barns, for example.



Oh come on.  If you were an arachnologist in Oregon, and I am sure you have more than a few, and you could prove that one of two poisonous spiders in this country that was thought to not be in your state was heavily established there, you don't think you would be all over it?  It seems boring to us, but things like that make careers for those guys.  Furthermore, I am fully confident that an arachnologist would know about the habitat of any spider as well as the layman and could positively identify one.

I suspect the "positive identification" step is where the urban legend falls short.



> A brown recluse was positively identified in Central Point in 2000, but I can't get to the article, I keep losing my internet.



I saw it too, the link is broken.  Like I said, I don't doubt that they can get to Oregon as travelers.  I am just stating the fact that they are not endemic to your area.


----------



## PixieStix

All I can say is OMG 

Royal Alberta Museum: Collections and Research: Invertebrate Zoology: Research & Projects:


----------



## Zoom-boing

NO MORE SPIDER PICS, OK???


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Mr Clean said:


> For cryin out loud, you pussy.
> 
> It's a spider. And apart from the mess they make, completely harmless as long as you don't fuck with them.
> 
> Leave it alone and it will be more than happy to leave you alone.






That is not nessacerily true. Hobo spiders for example are VERY agressive.


----------



## AllieBaba

geauxtohell said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt if a U of O twit has been in some of the places I've been. I've never seen one digging around the foundations of barns, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  If you were an arachnologist in Oregon, and I am sure you have more than a few, and you could prove that one of two poisonous spiders in this country that was thought to not be in your state was heavily established there, you don't think you would be all over it?  It seems boring to us, but things like that make careers for those guys.  Furthermore, I am fully confident that an arachnologist would know about the habitat of any spider as well as the layman and could positively identify one.
> 
> I suspect the "positive identification" step is where the urban legend falls short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brown recluse was positively identified in Central Point in 2000, but I can't get to the article, I keep losing my internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it too, the link is broken.  Like I said, I don't doubt that they can get to Oregon as travelers.  I am just stating the fact that they are not endemic to your area.
Click to expand...


I've seen one colony of them. And the pest control ppl in Portland have a website that IDs them.

I found an article about one being positively identified in Central Point in 2000, but I couldn't get to it on the server I was using earlier. I'll try again.

Like I said, they're easy to ID once you see them. They creeped me out because it was a huge colony of them, and I'd never seen hairless brown spiders before, they were gross.

Hobo spiders are gross, too, but I've seen those, too. They look different.

The fiddleback pattern isn't always there on the recluse....and the ones I found were about 2 feet down, between heavy timber and dried manure. 

I also think many of the so-called recluse bites are either hobo spiders and/or infection...but a bite can get secondary infection, particularly if you scratch it. My mom had a bite on her side about 20 years ago that took months to heal...was it a hobo or recluse? Who knows, there's no way to tell.

The science is difficult, and nobody knows for sure what spider populations Oregon has. We have such diverse climate and everyone is so mobile these days, it's ridiculous to say with any certainty that we DON'T have certain spider populations.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> "A few years ago it was common belief that there were no brown recluse spider populations in neither California or Florida. Unfortunately this is changing.
> 
> There's a lot of discussion going on about the distribution of the spider. Some will say that it's confined to a few states in the southern parts of the midwest while other says it can be found in all the following states: Texas, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Missouri, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia, Missisippi, Louisiana, Kentucky, Ohio, Arkansas, West Virginia, Indiana, Illinois and West Virginia. When I write this some might say that it is probably not true and the specimens found in places like Ohio and West Virginia are not endemic to these areas, not a part of a thriving population - and must have been transported there somehow."
> 
> In other words, they don't know where they might find them next.
> 
> "Recent evidence suggest that the brown recluse spider is expanding across the US "
> Brown Recluse Spider - bites, pictures, videos, venom and treatment
> 
> And regarding my find of hundreds of them in the barn:
> 
> "In nature they are found under rocks and in crevices and are considered "synanthropic" meaning their populations benefit when associated with humans. When a habitat is conducive to recluses, dense populations are found. Part of the reason is that recluses are highly tolerant of conspecifics; they are one of the few spiders that can be reared communally in a jar, given that there is sufficient prey availability."
> Identifying and Misidentifying the Brown Recluse Spider
> 
> They don't look like any other spider, btw.


So I plan on never moving to any of those states listed!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Giant Mother Garage Spider



Shoot it.  A .45 ought to take care of the fucker.


----------



## Luissa

I see now why so many texan's carry a gun. From what I hear they have big spiders.


----------



## AllieBaba

I also see articles which claim the black widow isn't in Oregon. What a crock of shit. My son caught one in his house, he keeps it in a case, it's 2 years old now and it's absolutely a black widow (and a large one at that). Likewise, when I was young and living in Eugene the kids who lived around us had the biggest widow I've ever seen that they had caught.

I know very well with such a mobile society there is no way to definitively say that "spiders live here and  not there".


----------

